# I don't want to take the pill anymore :(



## twohearts

Hey, I'm new to the forum, and wondered if anyone had advice about coming off the pill.

I hate the way it makes me feel. I was originally on Microgynon but it made my boobs hurt all the time (!) now I'm on Yasmin. I've been on it for a year, hoping I will feel better as I get used to it, but if anything, I've been feeling worse for the last couple of months. I feel nauseous all the time and on some days I can't stop gagging. I've put on lots of weight. I tend to have little emotional outbursts, and I get quite stressed or upset over stupid things, which really isn't me - I'm quite laid back usually. My husband knows this and wants me to come off the pill as he, like me, doesn't like the thought of what the pill is doing to me.

I want to give up the pill altogether. The question is, where do I even start with natural family planning? Is it effective? Is it stressful? Or should we just use condoms until we're ready to try?

I'm on my break from the pill right now and really don't want to start the next cycle, though I think I'll probably have to because I don't know enough about NFP yet :( Am also scared that my hormones will go insane when I come off the pill!

Any advice/similar feelings about the pill will be appreciated :)


----------



## angie79

Hi hun

First off i was on microgynon too and hated it - i went on to cerazette and on both pills i was crazy mad - Oh hated me on it - anyway i came off. He hates condoms and i'm now using the persona monitor - its great and can be used as both a natural contraceptive and to aid in concieving when you want it too - After it gets used to your cycles you just have to avoid red days - not sure where you are in the world? as i know it is not sold everywhere


----------



## charlotteb24

Never heard of them angie! But they sound awesome! I also hate being on the pill and I have been on it for over 10 years, I've been on oveanette, brevinor and now I'm on noromin and none of them
Have come without side effects which are not very nice! I went on the depo injection and that was twice as bad! I would bleed all of the time!
I would go and speak to your GP ad see what they come up with, there are plenty of alternatives, injections, implants etc.


----------



## rainysunshine

Talk to your doctor! There is no reason to be miserable for a year on the pill. They can probably help with natural family planning, too. You could use condoms in the mean time while you figure out your cycle off the pill.


----------



## Hodge-Podge

* I too hated the way my bc made me feel! I wasn't on a pill but I was using the ring. I loved that I didn't have to take something daily but it killed my you know what drive!! lol Natural family planning is a great thing... there is a LOT of information online. Basically you'll need to chart and temp until you know your cycles and then don't bd on the week that you're most fertile.*


----------



## ljo1984

i was on yasmin and came off it over a year before we TTC and used condoms until ready to try. i got thrush every month and it wasnt until i came off the pill and i never got it again that i realised that it must have been the cause grrrr.


----------



## BButterflies

I came off the pill in December after being on it for about a year and a half. I hated all the artificial hormones in me! It made me irrational and emotional, and I am quite emotional already so I hated not knowing wether it was the pill or my real self!

I am so much happier now I am not on it. I feel more in control of my body. I suppose I use natural family planning, but it is quite simple for me, I don't need to temp or chart because I get ovulation pains so that tells me when i am ovulating so I avoid UPS for about 5 days before and 2 days after. Works fine for us so far, OH withdraws rather than using condoms in my fertile time though because neither of us like condoms, but we are both aware that it is _slightly_ more risky.


----------



## mumnbean

I was on the pill for a year or so, and it turned me into a basket case emotionally! 

Hubby noticed it before I did... But then he also says he can smell when I'm ovulating cause I have a "hormonal" smell. Weird, I know!

I stopped it and we just avoided it by following cycles, withdrawal (eeek, I know!), and good luck 

It worked well for us for 10 years, then we managed to fall pregnant first try too... 
I thought we had been so successful partly because we were infertile, but when we fell pregnant I thought the cycle watching was probably good practice too. 

Although it worked out well for me, I still think you have to be in a position where you don't really mind if you do fall pregnant if you want to rely on rhythm method entirely!


----------



## BButterflies

I can smell when i am ovulating :wacko:

I agree though, you have to not mind falling pregnant if you rely on this kind of method, because it not as reliable as something like the pill because your cycles can trick you!


----------



## twohearts

Wow, thanks for all the replies!

Angie, I'm in the UK :) I'm Googling the Persona thing now, never heard of it before. Apparently you can get it in Boots so I might pop in and have a look tomorrow. Thanks for letting me know about it.

For those of you who were on the pill, disliked it and then came off it - did you have any reactions to coming off it? Bad skin, hormonal-ness, etc? The more I think about it the more I want to chuck Yasmin in the bin, though I'm worried I will go crazy with hormones in the process ...

Mumnbean, that's funny about your OH being able to smell you when ovulating! Quite useful though :winkwink: I definitely want to start following my cycle when it goes back to normal.

Hogde-Podge, I do really like the idea of NFP, I like the thought of me and OH getting to know how my body works properly. It'll be useful to know when we do start trying for a baby.

I think I will go to my doctor, ditch the Yasmin and rely on condoms until I get my head around charting my temperature etc. Thanks for responses - its nice to hear real life experiences from others x


----------



## bethneebabe

I came off my pills after 8 years in May and I have never been happier. I didn't know how much it affected my sexuality and my overall feeling because I had been on it for so long. I now have regular periods and I love it! We are using condoms but I think we are going to start using sponge/withdrawl soon because we both hate condoms. Good luck!


----------

